# Verizon Mifi and the Kindle Fire



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

My mom is thinking about getting the Fire and is wondering if anyone has had success connecting to their Mifi?  

She just got a Nook Color and this won't connect to her Mifi. (It connects just fine to wifi hotspots at restaurants.)  In Googling a bit, it looks like lots of people have had these issues with Mifi/NC. So, she's going to return the NC and is thinking of the Fire.

Thanks!

Kimberly


----------



## KVWitten (Apr 11, 2011)

KimberlyinMN said:


> My mom is thinking about getting the Fire and is wondering if anyone has had success connecting to their Mifi?
> 
> She just got a Nook Color and this won't connect to her Mifi. (It connects just fine to wifi hotspots at restaurants.) In Googling a bit, it looks like lots of people have had these issues with Mifi/NC. So, she's going to return the NC and is thinking of the Fire.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I can't help you but I'm in the same situation (Nook Color not connecting to my MiFi). But to be fair, it might not be the nook. I was just given an ipod and it's won't connect to my MiFi either. Both devices (the nook and the ipod) connect just fine to wifi hotspots. So I'm not sure what the problem is.

On the other hand, my son's phone and my new laptop worked with the MiFi just fine.

I keep meaning to trot on down to the Verizon store and have them look at it but just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

BarbaraKE said:


> Unfortunately, I can't help you but I'm in the same situation (Nook Color not connecting to my MiFi). But to be fair, it might not be the nook. I was just given an ipod and it's won't connect to my MiFi either. Both devices (the nook and the ipod) connect just fine to wifi hotspots. So I'm not sure what the problem is.
> 
> On the other hand, my son's phone and my new laptop worked with the MiFi just fine.
> 
> I keep meaning to trot on down to the Verizon store and have them look at it but just haven't gotten around to it yet.


I do think it's the Mifi, not the Nook, but she doesn't have any other option for internet (other than dial up). She really wants this for watching the weather radar.  My dad's K3 connects just fine but I wasn't able to connect my Android phone or my K4.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy will probably be along to speak for herself, but I believe she said she got the Fire to work with her MiFi. . .not sure if it's Verizon though. . . . .


----------



## FSkornia (Feb 22, 2009)

While I don't have a MiFi, I can report that the Fire does very well with wireless networks that require authentication. When I was on my campus this afternoon, it actually gave me a prompt that I had to log in and opened a separate overlay browser window (ie it didn't just open the page in the browser).  It was very elegant and easily done.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

I turned on the mobile hot spot on my Android phone (Nexus S 4G) and the Fire was able to connect (only in 3G atm). I was even able to run speakeasy's speedtest via the browser (not the app) due to flash capabilities and it worked just fine. I can't speak on behalf of Verizon products, but i'm pretty sure the Fire will work with Sprint mobile broadband devices. I don't have the MiFi, but have the Overdrive and will test that in a few days.


----------



## jsadd (Jun 17, 2009)

I have MiFi and my Fire is working well with it. It does take just a minute for them to recognize each other. 
Even with the laptops running at the same time it works.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

jsadd said:


> I have MiFi and my Fire is working well with it. It does take just a minute for them to recognize each other.
> Even with the laptops running at the same time it works.


Perfect!! Thanks!!


----------



## Jeansaint (May 29, 2009)

That's good to hear. I am getting a Verizon Mifi for work and being asked to travel a lot in the near future due to an aquisition and was hoping the two would play well together as I am going to be spending a lot of time in cars and airports over the next few months. My Fire may be my best friend for awhile


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

The Fire works just fine with my Verizon MiFi -- I just upgraded mine a few weeks ago to the 4G MiFi 4510L and it works great -- very fast!!  On starting up the Fire for the first time it found the MiFi in 30 seconds to a minute tops, and I put in the password and that was it -- no problems at all!  I have several other wifi devices that are connected intermittently or all the time (computers, XBox 360, wifi printer, video on demand box for my DirecTV), and still no problems -- everything seems to be playing well together. 

The MiFi is my only option for high-speed internet as well -- no cable or DSL where I live.  I've been very happy with the Verizon MiFi units.  The 3G one was good, but this 4G one is fantastic!


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

I have Personal Hotspot on my iPhone and the Fire works well with this, in case anyone wants to know.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

I got Virgin Moble MiFi set up today. Works perfect with the Fire.


----------



## georget99 (Nov 20, 2011)

How is the bandwidth usage? It seems that the pre-processing at AWS for the Silk browser would lower total usage.


----------

